# play ragnarok



## Mikouri (Oct 8, 2005)

Ok I'm trying to get this file to be able to play ragnarok.  In one site it said I should rename the mss file to mss32dll.old.  And no, that didnt work.  And yes, the problem is The procedure entry point [email protected] could not be located in the dynamic link library mss32.dll  Please help me mail me [email protected]  Thanks!!


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Welcome to TSG!  

Could you edit your post and change your font size?

It's.....well.........enormous! 

We also need to get a Moderator to split your post off into a thread of your own.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Hi *Mikouri*

I have edited your post to make it easier to read.
I have also split your post off to its own thread.

Please continue replies here.

Thank You


----------



## Mikouri (Oct 8, 2005)

Help with this error please:  
"The procedure entry point [email protected] could not be located in the dynamic link library mss322.dll"  This error occured when I was trying to play ragnarok. I saw a site that said to rename the mss.dll to mssdll.old but nope it didnt work... and sorry about the font size I didnt know it was that big  hehehe Thanks for the support ^^


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

It'd be best on urself to remove ur email address so bots don't spam you.

I gotta ask, what RO client are you using and are you using any patches?


----------



## Mikouri (Oct 8, 2005)

I'm playing in this private server called Planet RO. But the problem might not be related to me playing in that server. It might be some kind of file er.. what ever that my computer is missing... ToT gwa I really don't know! O_O but that's my opinion.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

That's the problem, we can't help with pirated and/or private servers here.
wish i could help, its a real nice gaim. U can always IM me or something.


----------



## Mikouri (Oct 8, 2005)

Oh ok  Thanks anyway


----------



## XaraXI (Nov 9, 2005)

I got that error too. Wanted to play on a DutchRO server  
Then I downloaded another version of mss32.dll and then I got an other error about [email protected] there anyone who has experience with this?


----------



## Mikouri (Oct 8, 2005)

I found something that might help you. um...try searching that error on the net and find something downloadable then get that.


----------



## XaraXI (Nov 9, 2005)

Been searching for a while now...The only things I can find are forums and no'one really helps out


----------



## Mikouri (Oct 8, 2005)

type entry point [email protected] then if you click on one of the results no web page will pop out just a download option at once. find that one


----------



## XaraXI (Nov 9, 2005)

ThnQ, I'll try it now


----------



## XaraXI (Nov 9, 2005)

I found a download that just pops out, it's called Asgard.exe, but it gives the same error...


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

No1 helps out because its illegal.


----------



## Mikouri (Oct 8, 2005)

go find mss32.dll and entry point blablabla together


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

That "type" of error (entry point cannot be located) is the result of a version mismatch. You have the file, but not the right version.

For what it's worth, the version I have (in my "call of duty" and "half-life" folders) is version 3.0 and approximately 364 kb.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

There are a lotta version issues in RO because you gotta screw around with a mod and a korean installer... which is why I hope TechGuy doesn't get in trouble b/c threads like these.


----------



## keithle (Jul 12, 2006)

ok guys i found how to solve the prob ,i found the same file in my counter-strike files its older but it works my address is [email protected] plz tell me you need the help when you add me and plz tell other friends so help everyone on earth and others in other planets if their surfing this very page


----------



## iLLegaL89 (Jan 27, 2005)

somebody call me! ohh wait 

ok that was bad

but ye i thikn waht you want is illegal :S


----------



## subzerov (Mar 5, 2007)

i hate it! IM TRYING TO FIND A DOWNLOAD FOR [email protected] ive tryed so many different servers including onaaro valkaryero hopero darkro e.c.t HElllllP plz email me at bestbeyoptusnet.com.au plz helP!   :down: not cool!


----------



## subzerov (Mar 5, 2007)

i really need help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! please! [email protected] plz help!


----------



## yatik31 (Dec 31, 2007)

[email protected] this thing is missing on my mss32 download.. plz help plz.. i really want to play ragnarok online.. please... the site that you gave us.. was just the same.. [email protected] is still missing... plz fix it.. please........:up:


----------



## yatik31 (Dec 31, 2007)

ei guy... plz give me the complete files of the mss32.dll... including the [email protected] file.... please.... i really need it.... please fix it.... pm me please...



plzzz help.!!!!:up:

YaTiK31


----------

